# Make this stop!!



## scherzo1928 (Feb 20, 2011)

Ok, so I was reading this thread:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/147894-nylon-string-solid-bodies.html

Predictably I want to build my own solidbody acoustic. I'm thinking of making it a 7 though.

I have a neckthrough laminate just lying around, and I think I might use that. If not I'll make a 1 piece mahogany body, and a mahogany neck. I'm not sure about the fingerboard though, torn between pau ferro and ebony.

Also, I have looked at a bunch of piezo pickups, but cant find a propper preamp for a build like this. Any sugestions? Controls would just be volume and some sort of EQ (just bass and treble)

And yes, I realize I have everything lying around for my 2nd build. Hence the title.


----------



## Rusti (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi scherzo 
if you're looking for an acoustic sound with a piezo id go with something like graphtech piezo saddles installed directly on the the wood, not on some bridge metal plate. Goin on this way id do an hollow body instead of a solid body


----------



## Sullen (Feb 21, 2011)

Rusti said:


> Hi scherzo
> if you're looking for an acoustic sound with a piezo id go with something like graphtech piezo saddles installed directly on the the wood, not on some bridge metal plate. Goin on this way id do an hollow body instead of a solid body


+1


----------



## scherzo1928 (Feb 21, 2011)

Ah, I was looking at some of the "under saddle" pickups, since I plan on using a "classical" bridge


----------



## bbp (Feb 21, 2011)

In that case, have a look at B-Band pickups: B-Band Ltd - Acoustic Guitar Pickups, Drum Pickups and Double Bass Pickups . They sound a lot better than piezos.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Feb 24, 2011)

Ugh, the idea of this guitar keeps sidetracking me...







I think I might end up attempting to build this before my "2nd build"


----------



## CD1221 (Feb 24, 2011)

looks like you will only fit 21 frets on there.....unless you get clever and cut some angle off the nut side and glue it to the other end....


----------



## scherzo1928 (Feb 24, 2011)

CD1221 said:


> looks like you will only fit 21 frets on there.....unless you get clever and cut some angle off the nut side and glue it to the other end....


 
Yep, that's my main concern. I mean, 21 frets is already 2 more than I have on any of my classicals, and 9 more than I can actually reach on any of them (without contortionist mode activated).

I'll order a pau ferro board just in case, but I think I'll stick to this ebony board I got. It's just such a nice piece... such a shame it's a bit short.

For those of you wondering, its a 636mm-666mm scale fan. So about 25"-26.22".
5mm increments per string. 2 of them are at the nut, the other 3 are at the bridge, and that leaves a perpendicular fret at the 6th.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Feb 24, 2011)

AH, caved in. Just ordered a bunch of stuff for this. 

I indeed ended up ordering that pau ferro board as a backup in case I screw up... or to make something else later on shall I succeed. I wont be getting the parts until mid march, which should give me time to finish the other one, and also give me a bit of study time for my exams next week.


----------



## Ketzer (Feb 25, 2011)

Classicals don't need that many frets, though. 21 is a ton. I can get to 16 on my classical with great difficulty, but I never need to unless I've decided to play steel-string songs on it.


----------



## CD1221 (Feb 25, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> AH, caved in. Just ordered a bunch of stuff for this.




HAHAHHAHA !

Infectious little problem you have there my friend.


just for clarity, this is a steel string?


----------



## Miek (Feb 25, 2011)

You could do a split fretboard.


----------



## Rusti (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi scherzo, did you think about nylon strings vibrates a lot less or with less "power" then strings for electric guitar? on a piezo pickup i guess this would result in a lower output volume.. the only solution i see is in a more classical construction, that lets the wood vibrate more. What do you think about that?


----------



## scherzo1928 (Feb 25, 2011)

CD1221 said:


> HAHAHHAHA !
> 
> Infectious little problem you have there my friend.
> 
> ...


 
Nylon



Rusti said:


> Hi scherzo, did you think about nylon strings vibrates a lot less or with less "power" then strings for electric guitar? on a piezo pickup i guess this would result in a lower output volume.. the only solution i see is in a more classical construction, that lets the wood vibrate more. What do you think about that?


 
Indeed. I have been thinking a lot about body thickness, livelier woods, semihollows and the lot. Oh, and high tension strings.


----------



## Rook (Feb 25, 2011)

Just being a padantic ass, it's not an acoustic if it's solid body, it's just a nylon electric with a piezo pickup instead of magnetic.

A few things:

1 you may have difficulty getting a 7th string (if I read your post correctly)
2 the preamp is the most important part of the electrics, the piezo's a very basic piece of electronics, and the preamp is what you actually hear.
3 piezo's take very little from the wood, which is why an ovation (made out of laminates an plastic and sounds awful acoustically) sounds very similar plugged in to say a fender acoustic. As before, a good preamp will make the wood choice much simpler.
4 have you considered a body sensor pickup in the neck joint? A sensor or single coil pickup would be cool around a chamber.


----------



## Rusti (Feb 28, 2011)

Scherzo do you remember the abm piezo bridge i bought for my guitar? well its like a 3-4mm of metal plate, sure i will try it but im probably going to make an ebony plate to use instead of the metal one. Im pretty sure that a piezo on a metal plate wont sound very well.. anyway ill let you know.
im just back on my guitar building yesterday


----------



## scherzo1928 (Feb 28, 2011)

Rusti said:


> Scherzo do you remember the abm piezo bridge i bought for my guitar? well its like a 3-4mm of metal plate, sure i will try it but im probably going to make an ebony plate to use instead of the metal one. Im pretty sure that a piezo on a metal plate wont sound very well.. anyway ill let you know.
> im just back on my guitar building yesterday


 
Sweet, let me know how that turns out.

I'll probably make an "el cheapo" version first on some cheap wood, or even MDF, just to get a better idea of string tension, and overall sound/volume


----------



## adrock (Feb 28, 2011)

the only way to make it stop, is to build more....


----------



## scherzo1928 (Feb 28, 2011)

adrock said:


> the only way to make it stop, is to build more....


 
hehe, I know you are tempted to make one as well...


----------



## faceforward_007 (Feb 28, 2011)

sounds like quite the build, good luck with it! been watching your other posts, very cool


----------



## adrock (Feb 28, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> hehe, I know you are tempted to make one as well...


hahaha indeed. it is somewhere on my list of guitars to build for myself. the list is getting rather long these days.


----------



## technomancer (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow not sure how I missed this thread, really looking forward to seeing this progress


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 3, 2011)

OH NO, HERE WE GO AGAIN






My dog doesnt seem to pleased though. 

Some specs first.

Seven strings... nylons.
24 frets... I think
Pau ferro fingerboard 636-666 mm fan.
Mahogany body... chambered to all hell.
Flamed maple top... stained blue
F-Holes most likely not F-Shaped
oh, and natural fothermucking binding

I'm still making my mind up about doing neckthrough or set neck. I'm also still not 100% sure on the shape, so I've been making sketches and templates.

This be the pau ferro board I'll be using:





And this is one of the ideas I have for the headstock.




Ok, actually that's the one I used for the 1st build

Somethign I want from the headstock is for the strings not to bend sideways after the nut. I want them to stay straight... I just like the look better.

This is the new one I'm thinking of.










I've started making MDF templates of everything just to get a better idea and "feel" for the dimensions, etc.









The flares at the bottom, are to stop the router bit from eating the entire neck btw.

OOOH, I've also made a couple of very basic sketches of what the body shape could be. Since it will be a semmihollow, I'll be sticking to something traditional...ish... again.

Here is something rather PRSey...





And some doublecut that still need a ton of fiddling with the horns...





which shape do you gusy like better? Or have you got any other shape sugestions?

Oh, and a gratuitous pic of my dog hella bored.





Hope I can update this soon, because my leg felt like crap all day.


----------



## Miek (Apr 3, 2011)

PRS shape all the way.


----------



## Devotion (Apr 3, 2011)

Prs shape with stained finish in a bright orange or something similar, damn you got me totally crazy with this one xD I'm sure you'll make it look neat, no matter what shape/colour.


----------



## Rojne (Apr 3, 2011)

Classical Guitar body shape?





hurr hurr


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 3, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


>


----------



## ivancic1al (Apr 3, 2011)

Can't wait till this project gets underway, I know it'll turn out awesome. 

Oh yeah, and +1 for the PRS shape.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 3, 2011)

Hmm it's a fanned nylon string 7, make the body an ergonomic shape... then send it to me for review


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 3, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Hmm it's a fanned nylon string 7, make the body an ergonomic shape... then send it to me for review


 
As much as I like the idea of an ergonomic guitar, I think that will have to go to the end of the current list.

Also, I fear that a fan fretted ergonomic nylon 7 stringer would have people going:





Anyways, I'm reworking the top of the PRSey shape so that it works better with a neckthrough design (how the body shape meets the laminate). Then I'll see what's what.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 5, 2011)

small update.

But before I start with the update, some shit has been going on, and there is a chance that I might be moving. So I'm going to do my best to finish the 2 builds I have left (this, and the sinker redwood topped one) in the following months.

PRSey shape v2:





Cutting that much MDF with a coping saw can be lame... fortunately the armada provided the soundtrack:









This EASILY increased my 1 donkeypower coping saw to at least 2 donkeypower... Id even dare to say 2.1donkeypower.










But at what cost...














Now we know that coping saws are meant to have 1 donkeypower.

Anywho, this is all I managed on the template before school today. 





Oh, and I also bought enough wood for 2 bodies, and 1 neckthrough laminate.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 5, 2011)

OMFG, check out how lucky I got yesterday.

So, I walked into my trusted lumberthing place... by now, they know I am making some guitars, and they tell me they have some plain maple that has just been sitting there since forever (nobody uses maple in here really). I spot a really staright 1"x6"x9' beam, and ask them to cut it up for me (for a neckthrough laminate).

I ended up paying about $18 for the maple, and for getting it cut, which is very cheap for that much wood.

Today I started inspecting the individual pieces....


First inspection:





FLAMES!!!!











It's quite difficult to capture the figure on pics, but it's there, and it's quite intense. A tiny bit of staining and a propper finish should bring it out a lot.


----------



## JamesM (Apr 5, 2011)

SCHERZO I LOVE YOU. 

That figure looks GREAT! 
A PRS shape will be sex. 


EDIT:
Oh, and sorry about your 1 donkey-power coping saw.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Apr 5, 2011)

I just want to mention this:

Most people consider a piezo to be an acoustic simulator, when all it does is amplify the actual acoustic tone of the instrument.


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 6, 2011)

Bro, this will be one of the sexiest things I've ever seen. I wasn't sure if you could top your last build but I have a feeling you will with this one!!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 6, 2011)

Mkay, so I've decided this shall also be a neckthrough (and yeah, the redwood topped one as well). This one will be a 7 piece maple/walnut though.

Been cutting the boards to a proper size. 





I sti9ll need to properly sand and plane the boards (7 boards, 2 sides each shall be a PITA), but they fit quite well already.





Check those flames out!!!















Oh, and these are my templates for the body.I also worked like crazy on the body templates. I made 2 , 1 will be for the outer shape, the other for the cavities.





and after a lot of filing:




Still a ton of work to be done on both, but they are getting there.

So, in the next days I'll glue the laminate, I just want to be sure of a couple of things first, so I dont waste that awesome flamed maple. Also, today I'll start drawing the "tone chambers" on the 2nd template.

OH, btw 5-1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CooleyJr (Apr 6, 2011)

YEEEEEEEEEEE!!! That's gonna look so beast man. The 7 piece idea with flame maple and walnut is amazing!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 22, 2011)

I've got wood:






First off, a little piece of black granadillo, which I might use to carve a bridge:





Then some flamed maple. Just like with the previous build, I had to get a set for an acoustic, so these are the backs (which will become the front of this project):









To be perfectly honest, I think the boards could have used a bit more of figure, particularly around the middle, but I'll manage.

Sides:





backs again:





However... This is the other side of the boards:





And as if that wasnt bad enough, check out just how straight they are.










Anywho, started marking my templates to see exactly how much wood I'll remove from the inside.










That's it for now. I probably wont update both threads for a few more days, since I got 2 exams left, but hopefully I'll get lots of build time after that.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 22, 2011)

Alrighty, time to get those boards straight!





I'm starting to like the figure in the wood a lot more. It's very 3Dish. Should pop out a lot more with proper staining (not that I know how to do that, but anyways).




of course my pics suck and it doesnt show.

NOW IRON THAT SHIET










I'm quite certain I'll have to repeat the process tomorrow just to be sure, and I'll use clamps that time.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 28, 2011)

Ok, so this is the problem I'm facing right now with this build.





The figure is very nice near the edge of the boards, but it isnt very constant.

here you can see some spots with barely any figure at all.





This layout could probably work if I made f-holes around those areas.

The first option is to turn the boards around. like ziz:





I would then cut the boards like this:





And each half would look something like this:




With some fairly constant figure across the entire top.






The last one, is to have the neckthrough laminate show on the top.





This could look nice since the maple boards on the neck have some nice flames.










Any opinions?

Anywho, my exams are finally over(88,94,99.2 and 3 100s ), and I'll continue making the templates tomorrow. With some luck I'll cut some wood on saturday.


----------



## anarki (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks awesome, did you cut the body by hand saw?


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Apr 29, 2011)

Good god, I cant wait to see this finished, looks purely amazing!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 30, 2011)

anarki said:


> Looks awesome, did you cut the body by hand saw?


 
If you mean the template, then yes, I cut it with that small coping saw.

OOOOKKKK, so this is something I've been thinking since my first build. I want to cut the laminate pieces before glue up. So today I started making a template for this. 


Started with the headstock angle.





Headstock front and sive view(ish).





Made the headstock part 1cm longer just to have some room for mistakes.

Even though I increased that part, I was left with a VERY reasonable angle:





I then started messing with the possible neck thickness.









Drew out 2 thickness lines. One goes from 20mm at the 1st fret, to 24 at the 12th. The other is 22.5-25. Anyways, I'll cut to an even 25mm (pretty much 1") for now, just because it makes some steps of the build easier. However I wanted to make sure that a volute for both sets would fit nicely within those 25mm.

Also, I tried to place the volute directly under the nut (where it should be, duh) and without getting in the way of the hand at the first fret. I think it will work fine.





shaky pic of how the truss rod will fit. I'm convinced that the guitar should not need a truss rod. BUT I'm designing this so that it can be easily converted to a steel string guitar, and that would surely need a truss rod.

Marked the fret positions to determine where the body goes.





Heel could look something like this for now. Once again, I left some room for now, just in case.





And the somewhat finished drawing.





Tomorrow morning I will cut it. And I'll have to figure out how to make everything perfectly smooth. I guess I'll just use a bunch of aluminum for everything .


----------



## CD1221 (Apr 30, 2011)

Solid plans there Scherzo.

good stuff.


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 1, 2011)

Ok, time to cut the template... And since I dont have a friggin band saw, it took a while.




















Time to use the infamous 1 donkey-ower coping saw.










Obviously still needs some work. I'll make sure it's perfect with some aluminum as guides, and the router.

Ok, I then started marking the maple for the laminate. I wanted to choose the best looking parts, and make sure that there was nice figure all along the neck and body.

Take this pic for example. The 2 middle maple boards have almoast no figure in a small area:





Since the mdf template isnt finished, I made another out of paper, jsut to get an indea of what each board could look like. Also used it to mark the boards.





I then marked the areas fith poor figure. Used pencil, not MSpaint.





Constant figure all throughout.






I made sure taht the areas I marked ended up in parts of the guitar that would not be seen (like right under the maple top) or simply out of the boards. Like ziz:




You can see one of those areas marked with pencil still within the guitar, near the volute. 

Once they were marked, I selected which board would go where. The 2 outside boards are actually bookmatched. Same with the 2 inside boards. I also aligned the grain in the same direction.





Gratuitous pic of many many flames





Mkay, after that nice break it was time to cut them... Yep, got to cut by hand all 7 boards...





It was getting dark though, and I only had enough time for the 1st 2 cuts on all 3 tzalam boards.





I forgot just how unbelievably hard tzalam is. It just grips the saw like there is no tomorrow, and makes it tough to cut. Since it seems like this cutting all 7 boards could take a while, I might start to glue some mahogany for my other build's body.

Anywho, all for now.


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 1, 2011)

Fortunately I had a propper breakfast today, because I had a lot of sawing to do.





Cut the back of the neck for the 3 tzalam boards.





I used the offcuts to help me clamp the boards to the table, and keep the stable while sawing. Did it mainly because the boards are rather thin.










Tzalam boards done!





I hope the maple is easier to cut...


----------



## idunno (May 2, 2011)

Looking good! You doing this in your kitchen?


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 2, 2011)

It's part of the "backyard". Just got a small "kitchen" there for the carne asada and what not. It's really just a sink and some cupboards. The oven only gets used to warm the pad I use on my leg


----------



## idunno (May 2, 2011)

I see! Sounds like a nice setup you got goin there. Warm legs are good too i suppose haha


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 2, 2011)

i am loving this build


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 7, 2011)

Still had a lot of sawing left to do, so I started real friggin early. Just me, my hand saws and my Ipod.




and my camera, ok and my camera.

I'm trying to save as much of this maple as I can, so I tried to cut near the line.





Maybe I could use these offcuts for binding???





1 donkey-power coping saw in all it's glory.





Epic soundtrack.




Have I mentioned my maple came out flamed?

Many flamey offcuts:





Almoast there!!





At this point, I had "lunch". I ate like a fucking pig, had some wine, and thought I would finish cutting the maple...

Yep, 1st fuckup. Fortunately not on the guitar 




I was sawing through the table! 

Also broke another saw.





Anyways, ended up with this:










Now I need to get that neck template finished, and pass each of those 7 boards through the router table...

Also got some stuff done on my other project.


----------



## CooleyJr (May 7, 2011)

How dare you cut that table?


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 7, 2011)

CooleyJr said:


> How dare you cut that table?


 
easy:


----------



## CooleyJr (May 7, 2011)

AH! I see. All is forgiven.


----------



## CD1221 (May 7, 2011)

Those neck chunks are looking great! 

Flameses!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (May 8, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


>


 
Man, can you imagine being bored but then just laying down outside with your open mouth right up against the filthy ground because you don't even give a fuck?

Must feel pretty good to be a dog sometimes.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (May 8, 2011)

Damnit. Now I have to build a solidbody "acoustic" bass.


----------



## flo (May 8, 2011)

HaMMerHeD said:


> Damnit. Now I have to build a solidbody "acoustic" bass.



I had similar thoughts...

Sometimes I wonder if the amounts of GAS released by this forum due to members like scherzo have got a relevant impact on global warming...

scherzo, this is awesome!


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 8, 2011)

flo said:


> I had similar thoughts...
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if the amounts of GAS released by this forum due to members like scherzo have got a relevant impact on global warming...
> 
> scherzo, this is awesome!


 
This forum is indeed bad. I dont think I have enough time to build every guitar I've seen in this forum that has made me GAS.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (May 8, 2011)

flo said:


> I had similar thoughts...
> 
> Sometimes I wonder if the amounts of GAS released by this forum due to members like scherzo have got a relevant impact on global warming...
> 
> scherzo, this is awesome!



To be fair, I've been thinking about a Rob Allen style bass for a long time, which is basically what this is. I think I am going to build a 6-string fretted like this.

Rob Allen Guitars | Maker of the Mouse 30, MB-2, Solid 4, Deep 4 and Deep 5

*As always when linking to Rob Allen, I cannot be held responsible for damages.


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 8, 2011)

HaMMerHeD said:


> To be fair, I've been thinking about a Rob Allen style bass for a long time, which is basically what this is. I think I am going to build a 6-string fretted like this.
> 
> Rob Allen Guitars | Maker of the Mouse 30, MB-2, Solid 4, Deep 4 and Deep 5
> 
> *As always when linking to Rob Allen, I cannot be held responsible for damages.


 
Oh, you are a terrible person. why would you link me that website


----------



## CD1221 (May 9, 2011)

that was cruel.


----------



## flo (May 9, 2011)

HaMMerHeD said:


> To be fair, I've been thinking about a Rob Allen style bass for a long time, which is basically what this is. I think I am going to build a 6-string fretted like this.
> 
> Rob Allen Guitars | Maker of the Mouse 30, MB-2, Solid 4, Deep 4 and Deep 5
> 
> *As always when linking to Rob Allen, I cannot be held responsible for damages.




I should have known before when I clicked on "custom".


Thanks to you we'll all have to buy a CNC soon for hundred-thousands of cash to get rid of all the wired guitar-ideas in our heads and spend the rest of our lives sucking dust.

























bastard.


----------



## adrock (May 10, 2011)

HaMMerHeD said:


> To be fair, I've been thinking about a Rob Allen style bass for a long time, which is basically what this is. I think I am going to build a 6-string fretted like this.
> 
> Rob Allen Guitars | Maker of the Mouse 30, MB-2, Solid 4, Deep 4 and Deep 5
> 
> *As always when linking to Rob Allen, I cannot be held responsible for damages.





amazing work...


----------



## JamesM (May 11, 2011)

<3


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 11, 2011)

The Armada said:


> <3


 
You're back!!


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 11, 2011)

Well, not too much progress since I was working on my other build, and took a couple of days off. But I finally got the stuff I ordered ages ago.






Somewhat from right to left:
2 sanding drums for the drill press, with a ball bearing guide. 6100 evo frets. Fret saw. Indian rosewood Bridge blank and classical bridge. Bone saddles, Bone nut blank, honey badger claw nut blank. AND many many sanding sleeves for ze drums.





Also, some ferrules, a shorter nut for a trussrod I have lying around, side dots, retainer things, some tuners (which I already had), and screws to install the tuners. Lmii was kind enough to send me extra ones, since one of the screws in my first build broke while I was installing it. I ADORE Lmii's customer service.

I also got this super awesomely padded paper bag...





Full with strings!




D'Addario 12-54 for my redwood axe, and my low Bs for this build. They even sent some picks. Again, glad to report I had a great experience with juststrings.com, so If you ever need a weird ass string, go check their stuff... I'll be ordering some cello strings me thinks...

Aaaaanyways, I go back to school this monday, and my schedule came out pretty lame. Gonna be tough getting much done, but I'll try. In any case, I think the other build might be getting a lot more attention.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (May 11, 2011)

I love getting care packages from LMI. Very interested in this build.


----------



## Tritono (May 12, 2011)

Im subscribed


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jun 13, 2011)

Finally got the rest of the things I ordered.





So yeah. I'll make a wood bridge and use the Graphtech thingies. I'll have to cut a new (thicker) piece for the center laminate to accomodate the new string to string distance at the bridge, but that's not a huge problem.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 4, 2011)

Ok, I've been thinking a lot about this build. I actually didnt get ANY sleep last night just thinking about it. The design will be getting completely redone. 

Specs wise, it will remain almoast the same. 7 piece maple/walnut neckthrough (but I need to throw a thicker piece in the middle to compensate for the new string spacing, so who kows.... maybe a mahogany middle strip), mahogany wings, flamed maple top...

What I'll be reworking is the actual shape, the scales, the proportions of everything and most importantly, the chambering. I'll be spending the next days at one of those big ass tables for architects at school to make the final plans.

Only update I can make for now is this:





I'll make the bridge out of an indian rosewood blank. I might do a test version on some MDF or mahogany the next few days as well... If it stops raining.


----------



## CD1221 (Jul 4, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> What I'll be reworking is the actual shape, the scales, the proportions of everything and most importantly, the chambering.



so... pretty much all of it??? 


That rosewood looks great! 

Are you going to use anything under the saddles to support them and stop them digging into the bridge?


----------



## technomancer (Jul 4, 2011)

Awesome, glad to see this is still moving forward


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 4, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Awesome, glad to see this is still moving forward


 
Yeah man, I love classicals, so the Idea of a 7 string nylon axe haunts me.

If the climate allows, I'd like to start making some sawdust tomorrow morning.

Edit: @ CD1221, Naaaaaah, dont think that will be a problem with the tension of nylon strings. In anycase, I might take the height adjustment screws altogether... More on that in a couple of months.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 4, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> honey badger claw nut blank.



That cannot be for real. You just checking if people actually read in between the pictures?


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 4, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> That cannot be for real. You just checking if people actually read in between the pictures?


 
Finally someone noticed!!!

I've been laughing my ass off at that one. But honestly, if I could get a honey badger claw, I'd use it.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 5, 2011)

That would be pretty badass, good luck getting a claw off of one and living though. On BBC Life (pretty sure) they had a segment on one, it beat up a lion. How? Not even shitting, it latched onto the lions balls..... You don't want to mess with something like that.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 5, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> That would be pretty badass, good luck getting a claw off of one and living though. On BBC Life (pretty sure) they had a segment on one, it beat up a lion. How? Not even shitting, it latched onto the lions balls..... You don't want to mess with something like that.


 
Yes, they have been reported to kill Lions and cheetahs by ripping off their balls. And apparently at least 1 human.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 5, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> Yes, they have been reported to kill Lions and cheetahs by ripping off their balls. And apparently at least 1 human.


Why did people like that comment?! Are they not terrified for their balls?!?


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 8, 2011)

Ok, time to get this build going again.

Started by cutting a new center laminate out of the huge ass board at the bottom.





Soon turned into this:





Not so quick pass through the router jig.




Routing sideways is pretty fun.






Next, I did a bit of work with my block plane (sp?) and some sandpaper to start getting the boards ready for glue up... bot no picks of that, they still need some work.

I also finished the laminate template:





MDF dust always makes great patterns...





Ended up with this.





If I had filmed the next part, it would have looked something like this...







BUT YEAH, after some of this:





sOME OF THIS:





And staining the wood with some blood...




Fucker made me bleed my own blood

tara!





Starting to take shape!





All for now... But tomorrow (ok, later today since it's already friday) I'll be marking the fingerboard, and MAAAYBE I'll start cutting the fret slots.


----------



## CD1221 (Jul 8, 2011)

Those laminates are looking great. Good to see you fed the timber a little. Guitars need that.


----------



## silent_k (Jul 8, 2011)

Just cruised through this thread this morning for the first time -- you're cutting out all those shapes with a hand and coping saw?? Wow! That is awesome. How is the tzalam to work with, besides being wicked hard? Did you get any tearout during routing? It's beautiful stuff and I'd love to work with it someday.

In addition to the cool design, there's a lot of inspiring methodology here and in your other thread -- thanks for sharing all this. Now back to thinking about everything I've been doing wrong with my builds...


----------



## Goatchrist (Jul 8, 2011)

Blood flame? 
Pretty metal I would say.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 8, 2011)

MDF - In your shop, killing your saw blades.


That neck is going to be sweet.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 8, 2011)

silent_k said:


> Just cruised through this thread this morning for the first time -- you're cutting out all those shapes with a hand and coping saw?? Wow! That is awesome. How is the tzalam to work with, besides being wicked hard? Did you get any tearout during routing? It's beautiful stuff and I'd love to work with it someday.


 
I'm not a huge fan of working with it, it likes to splinter. There was a bit of tearout on one of the laminates. You can see it in the last pic on the first tzalam board from the bottom... near the headstock. BUT, It will be fine once I've profiled the neck.


----------



## JamesM (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 8, 2011)

Impressive display of metalshipness ahead:


----------



## CD1221 (Jul 8, 2011)

that fretboard looks tasty. vernier calipers sure are metal.


the pyjamas......well.......


----------



## idunno (Jul 8, 2011)

Looking good dude!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 8, 2011)

CD1221 said:


> that fretboard looks tasty. vernier calipers sure are metal.
> 
> 
> the pyjamas......well.......


 
Not to mention the cake, and cow mug.


----------



## vansinn (Jul 9, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> Yeah man, I love classicals, so the Idea of a 7 string nylon axe haunts me.



I would so love having an eight string (semi)classic with cutaway, not really that much for playing real classic (though I did take lessons in my teens), but for having _that_ special tone and feel for layering up with certain types of renaissance-inspired metal. Oh.. and play some classics again maybe..


----------



## shadscbr (Jul 9, 2011)

Sweet! A 7 string nylon is very high on my wish list...so cool to watch you build one 

I can hear all the cool Earl Klugh & Lee Ritenour licks already 

Shad


----------



## jayarpeggios (Jul 9, 2011)

Very excited for this scherzo... but now I have another guitar project added to my list haha.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 14, 2011)

Been working on this one a LOOOOOT.
Finished sanding all the laminates, and glued them a few days ago.










Made a little jig to pass it through the router jig  that used a lot of tape...





First side through...















awesome





I'll be setting the super jig the next few days to route the headstock part... maybe.

Next, something my dad bought/made:





It's a mitre box, which he modified.
He made a new piece so instead of being able to set it to some predetermined angles, you can set the angle you want to.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 14, 2011)

For some reason half my last post isnt showing, so I'll rewrite it fast.

Cut:





Route:





dust:





Awesome










SO, uugh. the saw thing slipped a TINY bit around the 13th fret before I cut it, and it's a bit off. Now I'm debating over making a new fingerboard, and not giving a shit.

It does look off if you look closely, but I'm not sure how much it could affect intonation, since it's not perfect anyways on fretted instruments. What I've thought is that I could "reprofile" that fret, much like a compensated bridge on an acoustic guitar... I'll have to think more about that. 

all foor nooow.


----------



## shadscbr (Jul 14, 2011)

Your Dads "Adjusta-Angle 2000" mod is sweet!! 

Shad


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 14, 2011)

By fret 13 I am working on the assumption you have a 0 fret? otherwise I cannot see what you are talking about.


----------



## CD1221 (Jul 14, 2011)

slip ups aside, that fretboard looks most excellent.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 15, 2011)

shadscbr said:


> Your Dads "Adjusta-Angle 2000" mod is sweet!!
> 
> Shad


 
He always has incredible ideas. He is the one who brought me a bunch of aluminum profiles to make jigs with.



SirMyghin said:


> By fret 13 I am working on the assumption you have a 0 fret? otherwise I cannot see what you are talking about.


 
Yes, it does have a 0 fret. It's not incredibly obvious, and it's pretty much spot on on the first 4 strings... it's just off on the bass side of the fret by about .2mm




CD1221 said:


> slip ups aside, that fretboard looks most excellent.


 
Thanks man, it still hass a ton of marks, so I'll thin it a bit. It should look much better.

Side note. I think I'll be using pau ferro more often. I don't think any other wood machines better than it.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 15, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> Yes, it does have a 0 fret. It's not incredibly obvious, and it's pretty much spot on on the first 4 strings... it's just off on the bass side of the fret by about .2mm
> .



Could probably correct it with a thin file, and some fill, which will then be hidden by the fret. Hell fill and the saw would work if 1/2 of it is good.


----------



## anthonyferguson (Jul 16, 2011)

Scherzo ffs, stop making me project GAS. Also- DONT MAKE A NEW FRICKIN BOARD. Fill that up with epoxy and sawdust and saw it again. Dont forget the fret itself is quite wide and will cover it up!! edge of seat stuff this...


----------



## IamSatai (Aug 1, 2011)

anthonyferguson said:


> DONT MAKE A NEW FRICKIN BOARD. Fill that up with epoxy and sawdust and saw it again. Dont forget the fret itself is quite wide and will cover it up!! edge of seat stuff this...



I was thinking the same kind of thing. Work out if the fret-wire will cover the mistake when filled in, and if so this option seems far better as I cannot imagine making an entire new fretboard is cheaper, easer or less time consuming. And also losing such a beautiful piece of wood would be a crime. 

Keep up the great work, this is such an interesting idea. I cannot wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 10, 2011)

Let's get this going again.

I restarted this build after a long time away from making sawdust. My dad is now doing really great, and I get some time to build!! but I start school again on monday 

Anyways. Just to remember where we left. I had cut the fret slots, and screwed up a couple of the slots. I've decided to keep the board and fill the bad slots with epoxy and dust and recut them. If I'm still not 100% happy, I've got a super awesome bacup plan.

now, PICS!!

These be my mahogany blocks for the wings.






After a trip to the planing jig, I was left with this...





The knots can be avoided, and the few left will be gone with the chambering. I'll double and tripple check this, If not, it means another trip to the lumberyard.

Next up, Jointing. I've changed my method for this. With the boards planned down, I tape a double aluminum profile to the wood to act as a guide, with a bit of tape to protect the edge... Like ziz:





So simple that it worked the first time around.










Until I buy a nice table saw and fence, I'll keep on joining boards like this. There is 0 guesswork involved, and it works absolutely perfect the first time around.

I then leveled the sides of the laminate with a piece of MDF I had just straightened using the same method.





Aaaand I dont have pics of how that came out, but they all fit like a glove.

Next up...






Zoom out...








Hehe, a template to make a template. they are all flattened pieces of MDF I can use as straight guides. Only problem is you have to do maintenance on them now and then, but they work alright for a couple of passes with the router.

Now, to get that bridge done!





Note that I passed the rosewood blank through the leveling jig first, and then I squared it up, only to cut off the excess, and route it.











I still have to take care of the sides and back of the bridge, but I had some visits, and had to stop right at this point!  But yeah, this was today's progress... as well as making delicious tomato soup for dinner.

I know I posted a bunch of pics just to show how I still havent finished anything, but I missed making an update, and I had a bunch of pics laying around. Besides, I'm not sure I'll be able to make regular updates once this period has started, since it seems like it's going to be pretty hardcore.

As a bonus, the other build is looking like this:





making sawdust again feels super awesome btw.


----------



## CD1221 (Sep 10, 2011)

Both of these are looking great scherzo. Excellent stuff.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 21, 2011)

Update time!

Havent updated in a while, I've changed some specs, and I've done a TON of work on this, so I thought it was time to update with as many pics as I could find.

OK, since the guitar will be heavily chambered, It's important to know exactly where eveything will be located, so the first thing I did was finish the body templates.

Worked for a while, and since my Ipod broke, I had to dig deep to find another music source. Bach harpsichord concertos ftw (and yeah, that's the new vader disc on the Bach box.)





Template came out like this:





Marked the center lines, and also marked where the body meets the fingerboard. 

Then the tiny electronics department.





Since it's really just a volume knob (FOR NOW) I let it way out of the way.

Now, for the fun part, the chambering layout!





Couple of things to mention here. The chambers on the "treble" side are more and smaller than the ones on the bass side. No 2 chambers are alike, to avoid lame ass resonances, AND they are ALL ruled by phi. I started making the drawing listening to lateralus by tool, and one thing led to another, next thing you know, it's a 1.61803 orgy.

I've also saved space where pickups could one day go IF I were to convert this into a propper electric. There will also be some more chambering on the laminate.

Also, I wanted to make it more of a hollowbody than a chambered axe, but the top came out too thin after leveling it.

Umm, drilled and cut.





Next up, the template almoast finished.




Still need to work on it, this is just done with a router bit and a steady hand.

Alrighty. You might remember that I did not know for sure what to do with the maple since it's figure is rather inconsistent.

Plan a was to simply do something like this:





Plan b was to show the laminate on the top as well, like this:





Problem is that the laminate will be chambered as well, and it will need to be covered...

SOLUTION




The laminate will have a flamed maple top with a walnut strip on each side, this part wont be stained, to add contrast.

Anywho, back to building.
Planed the headstock part of the laminate.





Leveled the sides, cut pieces of walnut, planned them down and glued them as ears to the headstock!





Headstock shape, headstock template and headstock top plate thinger.





Cleaned up the glue and rerouted the headstock to glue the plate on top...





Used nails to make sure it didnt move while glueieieieing.





Many clamps.





While it dried, I made a small recess for the "nut".




It will be deeper eventually, but I'll finish that much later. Also saved the dust to mix with epoxy and correct the fretting fuckup.

Had to clean this joint!









Much better!

Time to play the "how much doublesided tape can you pu on an MDF headstock template" game





NOTE: after aligning the template to the headstock, I applied preassure with 3 clamps, and let it here for a while, to make sure the template didnt move while I routed, worked great!

To be continued.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 21, 2011)

Came out like this!










Wooo, that's it! YEAH!! wooo


----------



## flo (Sep 21, 2011)

Schweeeeeeeet!!!!!

Really beautiful shape! 

But you should see your doctor about your template-router-hardwood addiction...


----------



## vansinn (Sep 21, 2011)

Nice progress!
Interesting cavity layout, Fibonacci numbers based and all.. 
Makes me ponder about your idea behind the this cavity design.

I would guess your idea is to allow the top+buttom to work on their own, with the cavities designed to not directly intereact, and thus end up with top+button woods determining the characteristics.
This in contrast to designing cavities working on each their own specific resonance points, thus ending up with a set of specific tonal tunings.




flo said:


> But you should see your doctor about your template-router-hardwood addiction...



Then don't choose a seasoned closed-minded shrink, but rather a young one, still capable of working in altered realities 
Scherzo is simply a Smart Guy. MDF is a helluvalot cheaper and easier to work in. Then buy the good woods once, and avoid fuckin'em up!
Dude, if you build those body templates as four sets: one for the shape, one for cavities, one for pups, one for bridge, I could then simply place an order saying "use cavity template #3, body #16", pups #4, bridge #2


----------



## sk3ks1s (Sep 21, 2011)

Toight... toight like a toiger.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 21, 2011)

vansinn said:


> Nice progress!
> Interesting cavity layout, Fibonacci numbers based and all..
> Makes me ponder about your idea behind the this cavity design.
> 
> ...


 
Aye, If I had had a better top to work with, I would have just hollowed the shizniet out of the body, but somehow, I think this will work better in thiis case.

About the different templates, that's exactly the point. I'd like to make at least another guitar with this shape but full on chambering. Besides, the chambering template only works for the scales in this fan, and for the weird ass string spacing it's going to have.
---


Oh, 1 more pic!





Really happy with this. I think I'm getting better at machining and glueing pieces together. Can't see a single hint of a glue line between the laminate pieces, or on thea headstock cap, and the laminate joints run perfectly perpendicular to the headstock cap.

I also got 0 burn marks on maple or tzalam (ok, there's one that will go away when I cut the neck taper), and that's saying something, since I was passing this heavy ass laminate at a 15° angle, only pressing the little template against the router table.


----------



## CD1221 (Sep 23, 2011)

Love that last pic. Tighter than Steve Morse's picking.


----------



## Floody_85 (Sep 23, 2011)

CD1221 said:


> Love that last pic. *Tighter than Steve Morse's picking*.



Hahaha, nice one!


----------



## Murdstone (Sep 23, 2011)

Did you decide to stick with the mis-cut of the 13th fret? 
I hate to be a naysayer but I'd get a different board. Even if it isn't noticeable, I'd still know the imperfection was there and it would bother the hell out of me. And a piece like this deserves perfection.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice headstock


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Sep 23, 2011)

oh my gosh scherzo! could you make a neck for me please!!!!!!


----------



## eddiewarlock (Sep 23, 2011)

Lovely build!! You're so lucky you can find maple in México.

Here in Venezuela is non existant... damn i want maple so i can start my Mayones Regius build


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 24, 2011)

Murdstone said:


> Did you decide to stick with the mis-cut of the 13th fret?
> I hate to be a naysayer but I'd get a different board. Even if it isn't noticeable, I'd still know the imperfection was there and it would bother the hell out of me. And a piece like this deserves perfection.


 
Yep, I'll be fixing it. I've done the math, and the small difference is withing the normal "wrong" range of fretted instruments. I mean, fretted instruments do NOT give you the precise pitch, and this is perfectly within the range that we have to live with.

However it's easily spotted by the eye, and that part I cant live with, so I'll be fixing it.



technomancer said:


> Nice headstock


 
Thanks man, means a lot. I had a hard time coming up with a headstock shape that worked for the huge ass string spacing, and 7 strings.


----------



## anthonyferguson (Sep 24, 2011)

This is looking amazing Scherzo, I can't wait to see/hear the end product. I love how clean and awesome this is.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Sep 25, 2011)

eddiewarlock said:


> Lovely build!! You're so lucky you can find maple in México.
> 
> Here in Venezuela is non existant... damn i want maple so i can start my Mayones Regius build



that sucks here in Canada we have just don't know where to get it i saw only one store and is really cheap like 1x6x48 inches for 16 dollars or something like that


----------



## eddiewarlock (Sep 25, 2011)

dirgesong said:


> that sucks here in Canada we have just don't know where to get it i saw only one store and is really cheap like 1x6x48 inches for 16 dollars or something like that



 me wants maple


----------



## JamesM (Sep 25, 2011)

Sick nasty.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 26, 2011)

Well, I've been extremely busy.

So busy I didnt even take as many pics as I normaly do, But we can start with this!






New worksapce! Or at least it was my worksapce for a day.





Rough cutting the wings! 

ANd ugh, no more pics of that, or how it came out, but I ended up sweaty and covered in dust.

Test fit before glue up





Glue up





After glue up clean up.










Cut up










ROUTE UP!





Profit.

Sorry for not even trying to explain the pics or being clever with lame comments, I need to lay down after such a long week.

Nighty night.


----------



## Ruins (Sep 26, 2011)

your progress is damn fine!


----------



## Swyse (Sep 26, 2011)

Shit just got awesome.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Sep 26, 2011)

Holy hell, I'm loving the look of this build so far! Keep up the great work, man!!!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 27, 2011)

Holy hell, I've been busy. Here's what I managed to do before I had to clean up and go to school today.

I cut (routed actually) the neck taper. Used the fingerboard as a guide... Aligned with lazors and all that stuff...





Next up, "shaped" the neck joint.
Started like this:





And using that bit in the picture, I routed away the excess wood.





I then set up the drilling jig (aka the super powerfull)





Drilled the shizniet out of the wood.





And started routing them tonechambarz










Getting the bottom of the cavities perfectly level without a plunge router thing certainly requires bravery... or stupidity... And it seems like I have one of them.

I'll finish those cavities tomorrow, and work on the chambers for the laminate. I'll also glue the "middle top" together, and prepare it for glueing it to the body...

In general, the process is proving much more difficult than I would have wanted, but alas, the flamed maple I bought looked like ass, and I had to pull something out of my sleeve.

Ummm, good night everyone.


----------



## vansinn (Sep 27, 2011)

Apart from the obvious: looking forward to see this beauty finished, I'm so exitedly awaiting what the sound clips will reveal 
As always, loving your posts, very neat work! Where on earth do you get all that energy from..


----------



## Kamin (Sep 27, 2011)

I love the drill press on a jig. It almost brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## Mehnike (Sep 27, 2011)

The fact that you mustered up the balls to do all of that with a drill press brings tears. 

SPOT ON.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Sep 27, 2011)

I need that drilling jig.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 27, 2011)

Haha, I love that jig myself. I showed a pic of it to one of my teachers, and he gave me a hug.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Sep 27, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> Haha, I love that jig myself. I showed a pic of it to one of my teachers, and he gave me a hug.



If you can, please please share the details. I see extruded aluminum rails, but I need specifics.


----------



## peagull (Sep 27, 2011)

I've just recently found your build threads and have read through all 3 of them and 

The fact you've started with no woodworking skills and have created one amazing axe (7 string baritone and les paul is just win imo) and are clearly on the way with 2 others.

Can't wait to see this build finished and you've inspired me to make my own 7

Can't wait for the next update!


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Sep 28, 2011)

Excellent work, looking forward to seeing this culminate in _total fucking awesome_.


----------



## CD1221 (Sep 30, 2011)

Holy shit man, that chambering is legit!


please provide more pics of awesomeness naiow!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 30, 2011)

And I thought I wouldnt be able to do much building when school started...

Chambers done:




If anyone can guess what I used to make the middle chamber... I'll... well, I wont give you anything, but kudos. Oh, I also added the channel to connect the saddle wires direct to the electronics cavity... no pic of that.

"middle top"





I had planed, ironed, re-planed and jointed these boards a week ago. Now they got the glueage!




Yeah, all those clamps just for those little things...

Clamps to glue it to the guitar...





Then they got re leveled, the sides were jointed, and the wing tops were glued...





Used an epoxy glue for this... I'll let you know if it works... in a couple of years.

Routed the top...





Fixed the 13th fret:





Dont seem to have a pic of how it came out, but it looks alrighty.

Glued ze fingerboard!





Again used epoxy glue. This guitar does NOT have a truss rod, so I didnt want to get any moisture into the neck.

Aaaand, no pics of how it came out of the clamps, but it looked like this 1 min prior to clamping... which is pretty much the same thing.





Also, no pics of me doing my homework, but holy hell, I've been swamped.

Have a happy friday... Off to school.


----------



## peagull (Sep 30, 2011)

Looking Good


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Sep 30, 2011)

God I can't wait to see this all done!! So hawt.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Oct 13, 2011)

Much has happened since the last update. Exams are almoast here, and winter is close as well, so I've had to hurry up and finish this axe.

First of all, 16" radius!





Made the nut side of the fingerboard thicker than on the heel side by a tiiiny bit.

Dots!










Since it's my first multiscale, and the neck is wiiiiiide, I thought it would be a good idea to add dots just in case.

Drilled a ton of holes on the bridge. 7 for the strings, 7 for the wires, 3 for the bolts and 7 for the saddles.





Made the little channel that takes the ghost wires to the control cavity.





Glad to see the little tunnel I made connects the bridge to the control cavity perfectly, and did not in fact get filled with glue, or get placed in the wrong spot.





Drilled the tuner holes and recesses.





No pics of the process, but shaped the neck "volute" and heel mostly with sandpaper...





And, it's just waiting its finish!


























OR is it!
1 layer of black to intensify the figure.




That pic was taken after sanding it back a little bit

The back got that same treatment.





Foam brushes!!















uuuh, didn't you say it was getting a blue stain scherzo?






Yep.





More staining coming up in the next couple of hours, once this thing dries.

Really can't wait to play this thing!


----------



## peagull (Oct 13, 2011)

That's looking sexy, Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## sibanez29 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey scherzo, just out of curiosity, why no truss rod?


----------



## astm (Oct 13, 2011)

sibanez29 said:


> Hey scherzo, just out of curiosity, why no truss rod?



Because It's a nylon string guitar. AFAIK, there are no nylon acoustics with truss rodd (at least, neither of my acoustics with nylon strings)


Excellent job scherzo! As you mexicans say: Orale, padrisimo! (am I doing it right?)


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 13, 2011)

Looking damn fine as always sir.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Oct 13, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> ... winter is close as well....









Looking awesome mate! Can't wait to see (and hear) how it comes out .


----------



## Murdstone (Oct 14, 2011)

Wouldn't a truss still be a wise idea to adjust neck bow? Especially if there's bow that isn't caused by the string tension.
I've never owned a classical/nylon string.


----------



## silent_k (Oct 14, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


>



How was it doing the frets? I've heard that you have to twist them a bit on multiscale fingerboards, but haven't ever found any detail about that. A few words on your fretting process would be awesome.

Looking great!


----------



## Jontain (Oct 14, 2011)

The way you work is so neat and precise man, its looking absolutly stunning!


----------



## Xaios (Oct 14, 2011)

Dat heel! 

Dat chambering!!


----------



## vansinn (Oct 15, 2011)

Murdstone said:


> Wouldn't a truss still be a wise idea to adjust neck bow? Especially if there's bow that isn't caused by the string tension.
> I've never owned a classical/nylon string.



A well made classic may have just a faint amount of neck relief, if noticeable at all.
I've seen slightly less than perfect classics, where the neck did give in a bit too much - but only when using super high tension strings.

I have an inexpensive three years old Samich C2CE setup with D'Addario super high tension composites, using two G-string composites for both G and B, resulting in even higher than normal tension.
Even with a neck made from good, though not the absolute finest, quality mahogany, and using scarf joints both at the headstock and at the heel, I have only a very light neck relief, and no twists/warpings.
(the deck did give in a Bit, due to not employing an x-bracing mechanism)


----------



## vansinn (Oct 15, 2011)

HaMMerHeD said:


> If you can, please please share the details. I see extruded aluminum rails, but I need specifics.



The *Über Rig* is detailed several times in http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...customizations/123272-pretending-luthier.html - just drool through all 22 pages


----------

